# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  [УФА] Ищу друзей / Ищу девушку

## plas

Город: Уфа (живу недалеко от центрального рынка)

Возраст: 20 лет

Интересы: Игры (100% - мой интерес). Фэндомы - брони(пони), фурри, аниме. Писательство (рисование не в счёт, один не хочу этим заниматься). 

Интересы, которыми я не могу заняться (временно): сноуборд, страйкбол/лазертаг, диггерство и пару других. Мог бы заняться, будь у меня деньги и чуть больше здоровья (сейчас есть небольшие проблемы, которые вполне решаются).

Немного обо мне:
Иногда депрессивный (когда не высыпаюсь), застенчивый и в некоторых ситуациях даже очень, прямолинейный, в основном честный.

Образование: закончил школу и колледж, скоро пойду в универистет и на работу.

Важная информация:
Почему нужны друзья? Как минимум, чтобы в компьютерные игры сутками на пролёт играть. А вот девушка для совместной жизни, для романтики, милых посиделок, для общего понимания, для того чтобы вместе заняться разными интересными вещами (а их очень даже не мало..). 
Вместе с друзьями я хочу многое сделать, а вот вместе с девушкой почти всё (вы должны понимать, что девушка запросто может заменить всех друзей..)

P.S. имя и контакты можете получить в личные сообщения (пишите) или оставляйте снизу контакты.
Ищу "новых" друзей уже 4 год, как-то не получается, совсем. С девушками не встречался.

----------


## Топорик

Я могу быть твоим другом, хотя бы здесь)

----------

